# Our Amazing SM Family



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat posted about selling her Katoons and after thinking about the post, I started thinking about all the talent we have here on SM.

For example, Kat may need some legal advice and we have at least 2 attorneys here that might offer an opinion.

Kat needed a printing facility in the U.S., and yes we have a member that owns one of those too.

If you need tax advice, we have a couple of CPAs.

If you need business advice, we have extrordinary members with MBAs and experience in every field.

If you need health advice for your pets, we have a Vet and a couple of Vet Techs that are willing to assit.

If you need human health advice, we have a number of nurses.

I could go on and on and on, but you get the idea.

We're so diverse and so talented in so many ways. I'm just so happy to know that I can turn to SM for so many needs and that my SM friends and family have so much talent spread amongst us. :aktion033::chili::chili::thumbsup:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Well said! I agree with you and I am extremely glad that I found and am getting to know this lovely, supportive, talented, and sweet community


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

And if you need someone to have a beer with, you have Deb ~ :HistericalSmiley:

:wine::wine:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> And if you need someone to have a beer with, you have Deb ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> :wine::wine:


Cheers Debbie :drinkup::cheer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love how helpful everyone is. I don't have much to offer here, but I can pray


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I love the diversity SM has to offer as well. It really makes this forum a great place for raw information and person to person advice.. I just LOVE IT!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- praying the the most important thing and your prayers are always so beautiful.

Deb -- I know several of us that are right there with you.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I so totally agree!!!! And, I feel so guilty that I haven't been around as much to get to know so many of the new members. Some of the best people gravitate to this forum and stay - it is really like no other place on the internet.

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If you're sad, we can show you funny or adorable pictures we've taken....to offer a smile or two.....

If that doesn't work - come to one of my puppy parties.....

If all else fails, have a beer with Deb.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> And if you need someone to have a beer with, you have Deb ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> :wine::wine:


I don't drink, but if it meant I could actually meet you, Deb, and give you a hug in person for all that you do for those babies in need I would definitely make an exception!!!!!

Linda


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> And if you need someone to have a beer with, you have Deb ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> :wine::wine:


 
LOL!!!! too funny!!!

Karla~N~Girlz
who is also an animal communicator and canine behavior specialist  (adding to the list)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> And if you need someone to have a beer with, you have Deb ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> :wine::wine:


Meet you out on the deck this afternoon!!!

Seriously, hugs to every fabulous human and animal on SM!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

You are so right about the talent here! When I'm thinking of you all as Maltese Mommies (and Daddies) I forget about the varied professions and expertise.

I'm not the highly educated professional or artist but I have lots of love and a certain amount of experience to share and a huge appreciation for what I've learned here at SM over the years. Just being able to be friends with such exceptional people all over the world (like our Kat) and learning about our amazing rescue angels like Deb have enriched my life to such a great extent.

The help of our dear vet, Jaimie, and the vet techs have been life saving. ...and Paula doesn't think she has a talent!!?? What about all those amazing doggie outfits? :thumbsup::wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

:SM Rocks!:

:drinkup: :chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I love how helpful everyone is. I don't have much to offer here, but I can pray


 
Yes you do and your prayers are appreciated soooo much!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i sooo agree .. i can pray and have a beer as well .lol i love spoiled maltese ! u guys are my lifeline at work !!! i look at ur pics and u guys make my day !


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

3Maltmom said:


> And if you need someone to have a beer with, you have Deb ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> :wine::wine:


and me :thumbsup: deb, someday we will meet and drink :blink::rockon:

i've always said it, this is the greatest group of people in the world :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh and Joe -- I forgot to mention your woodworking skills (among other talents). You made the most beautiful dog bed for me that matched my bedroom furniture. Still waiting for the matching armoire. LOL


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

joe said:


> and me :thumbsup: deb, someday we will meet and drink :blink::rockon:
> 
> i've always said it, this is the greatest group of people in the world :wub:


 
Hi Joe!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug: I always said and *felt it*; still say and feel it: *I LOVE my SM family* :grouphug: 

I am telling you, when things go crazy around and I don't get the chance to be active in the Internet world, SM is the place that I can NOT stay away from for too long. Maybe I become quieter in the forum at times, but still make sure that I pop into here every now and then. This is the place where I come to have a good time among a bunch of crazy people:HistericalSmiley: and ADORABLE maltese :wub::wub: it is filled with a variety of talents:aktion033: Most importantly, filled with people who have good hearts. Although I haven't met any in person (except for dear Maggie in Germany), I can tell that the ones who are here are also as good as the Maggie whom I met. You can just see from the threads, pictures and acts. Love you all!!!

Rock on, SM....the world's best internet forum

:SM Rocks!:

Hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I love how helpful everyone is. *I don't have much to offer here, but I can pray*


Whaaaaaa???? 

Paula, let me first tell you that I love your prayers that you say when someone needs it ... I also LOVE your comforting wordings. you are one of these people who are so helpful and I can tell that you have a very good heart, like many others here. To me, that is the biggest thing someone can offer: his/her kindness and good heart when someone needs it :grouphug:

Snowy: "Don't be silly, Auntie Paula. You are super talented too:wub:"









The malts still LOVE their Hello Kitty vest/dress:wub::wub: Crystal models hers in the bellow picture. I remember that we were out to a gathering when I took this picture of Crystal wearing that dress. We met many people and everyone complimented Crystal's dress/vest. The loved it :thumbsup:









I am still searching for that picture of Snowy with his

hugs
Kat


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel & I are still new here, but we have felt welcomed and loved! We are here to stay! It is really too bad you all live so farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr away!:smcry: Maybe someday we will meet some of you! Until then see you at the forum! :chili::grouphug:


----------

